# Apprenticeship



## maraar2 (Dec 16, 2007)

I live and bake in Columbus, Oh. I'm looking for a pastry chef who would be willing to apprentice me on a part-time basis. I would especially like to have hands-on experience with the highly decorative techniques- chocolate, sugar, pastillage, etc. If anyone is willing, or knows of someone else who would be, please let me know. Thanks=)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

How do you define a "part time apprenticeship"? 

Probably your best bet would be to take a series of courses, each course dealing with one aspect: Sugar pulling, marzipan, pastillage, etc.


----------



## maraar2 (Dec 16, 2007)

I would like to work around my job, 1 day a week, unless someone wanted to offer me a full-time position. My afternoons are out, as my husband and I are sharing one car currently, working opposite shifts, with 2 young children. At the same time, I might be able to be more flexible, to change some things around if the right opportunity arose. I'd be open to taking courses, I just haven't discovered any yet.


----------

